# Where can i get certain medication?



## BobbyGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Hiyaa. Basically i've been struggling with IBS for nearly 3 years now. I have never taken any medication for itand have coped with it okay, but now im fed up and its getting worse. I suffer with a lot of wind, bloating, fullness,constipation, serious anxiety problems and more of the basic symptoms. I would really like something that would help me with having lots of wind.Some people have suggested Beano and Gas-X, I think these sound like a good idea to try but im not sure where to get these medications. Can i get them in kent? (england). Please give me some advice and anymore suggestions of medication i could take. Thankyooo. xxx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Gas-X's ingredient is Simethiconehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SimethiconeWindEze is a brand of that in the UK.I've found Beano on the UK Ebay, not sure if it is in stores there or not.


----------



## BobbyGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay thankyou for your advice! I have been off school this week for half term and am going back to schoolstarting year 10. Im very anxious!!! Im not even sure if i will cope. I have tried Wind-eze recently, im not really sure if i can see the difference. Im not really sure if i actually properlyknow what its supposed to be doing to me.?? Thanks again.Robyn


----------



## leahmarie (Jun 1, 2009)

Have you tried searching in Online Pharmacies? Maybe it's cheaper.


----------

